
Bucking a national trend, St. Louis is lowering its minimum wage - Mz
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/on-small-business/wp/2017/07/06/bucking-a-national-trend-st-louis-is-lowering-its-minimum-wage/
======
tssva
The title of the original article is misleading in that it makes it seem that
the city of St. Louis has chosen to decrease the minimum wage when in fact the
state of Missouri has passed a law forbidding localities from having their own
minimum wage. Therefore the minimum wage in the city will now be the lower
minimum wage set by the state.

